# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های کاردانی زیرشاخه علوم پزشکی

## یه روستایی

سلام… .
دوستان به نظرتون ازاین رشته ها که همشون کاردانی و روزانه هستن کدوماشون خوبه اگه هیچکدومم به نظرتون خوب نیس حتما بگین….. 
علوم آزمایشگاهی
بهداشت محیط
بهداشت حرفه ای
بهداشت عمومی -بهداشت خانواده
بهداشت عمومی-مبارزه بابیماری ها
تکنسین سلامت دهان و دندان
همه کاردانی هستن اگه از درآمدو آینده ی شغلی هم اطلاعی داشتین بگین…. 
ممنون ازتون….

----------


## dalia 1998

سلام . من اطلاع زیادی در این مورد ندارم ولی بنظرم سلامت دهان و دندان از اون رشته ها بهتره
بازم میگم این نظر شخصی منه.امیدوارم موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------

